# Boost Has Been Acquired!



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

Well.. everyone u can now add me as a happy ga16det owner.. as of today my lil 1.6 is boosted and is very happy.. although its like as hell with just a down pipe.. its nice.. lol..i was making bets to see how long my clutch would hold up......yep.. a half a street block.. thats about it lol.. thank god for that jwt clutch sittin in my room.. i wanna thank everyone on the forums for your help and patience.. specially wes, chimmike and adminab thanks again for your help and everyone else who helpe dme out


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Well what are you waiting for... show us some pictures already dammit, god dammit!

I'd also be interested in seeing a time slip some day.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool, definately post some pics when you get a chance. How much boost are you running?


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> Cool, definately post some pics when you get a chance. How much boost are you running?



lol right now.. i dunno..but i believe its only at 6psi.. im not sure cause the damn clutch well yeah.. thats gone lol...i have a boost controller that i ahvcen't installed yet.. gonna do that after the exhuast and clutch is all done
but the car still pulls even with a really bad slipping clutch.. i changed that boscho bypass valve with one from turboxs.. its a direct replacement.. and it sounds nice.. not to loud but not to weak.. ...(just can't hear it to well due to the lack of exhaust).. but i'll deff post pics and some specs of what im running.. hopefully i can get it dynoed to show everyone.. thanks


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I mean, butt dyno speaking, what is the difference between stock and turbo'd? I just really wanna know what it feels like, haha..


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wildmane said:


> I mean, butt dyno speaking, what is the difference between stock and turbo'd? I just really wanna know what it feels like, haha..


oh man.. stock vs turbo.. its like night and day difference..imagine your driving your stock car and your revin pretty high.. ..now imagine what it feels like in your car about about 6k on your car...in a turbo car.. itslike double.. i litereally felt myself get thrown back a bit.. its amazing.. u really can't describe the feeling.. but its definately the best modification youcan do if you really wanna FEEL a difference


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> oh man.. stock vs turbo.. its like night and day difference..imagine your driving your stock car and your revin pretty high.. ..now imagine what it feels like in your car about about 6k on your car...in a turbo car.. itslike double.. i litereally felt myself get thrown back a bit.. its amazing.. u really can't describe the feeling.. but its definately the best modification youcan do if you really wanna FEEL a difference


 :thumbup: awesome


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

As I posted before talking about my turbo e16


velardejose said:


> Hi
> All I can repeat is: This is the best mod for a humble e series engine I've tried
> I really recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Btw, got any pics?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you not have a boost gauge/ PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not boost without one.... AFAIk you CANNOT set the disco potato to only 6 PSI on the internal gate without using a WG from a different turbo.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the stock internal gate on the gt28rs is something like 11psi or so. It cannot be set any lower than that.....and you're downright asinine to be running without a boost gauge!


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

chimmike said:


> the stock internal gate on the gt28rs is something like 11psi or so. It cannot be set any lower than that.....and you're downright asinine to be running without a boost gauge!



I find it extremely hypocritical of you to say that...

Wasn't it you who told him not to?
http://nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=983998&postcount=3


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

pimpride said:


> I find it extremely hypocritical of you to say that...
> 
> Wasn't it you who told him not to?
> http://nissanforums.com/showpost.php?p=983998&postcount=3
> ...


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> pimpride said:
> 
> 
> > I find it extremely hypocritical of you to say that...
> ...


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Do you not have a boost gauge/ PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not boost without one.... AFAIk you CANNOT set the disco potato to only 6 PSI on the internal gate without using a WG from a different turbo.


wow wow.. everyone relax lol.. i didn't say it was definately 6psi.. lol im not sure of course i have a boost gauge and it works fine. i just haven't opened her up yet to see what boost its at.. my clutch (if im lucky) will only hold up to about 6psi .. and thats it.. it will start to slip( thank god i got the jwt clutch ) i dropped it off tonight to get my exhuast put on tommorrow.. also i i haven't pushed the car to see how she'll do because of the clutch and becuase the exhaust wasn't on.

now.. if im parked.. can i just rev the motor to see at what psi im at right now? or does the car have to be in motion to see what psi its at.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> wow wow.. everyone relax lol.. i didn't say it was definately 6psi.. lol im not sure of course i have a boost gauge and it works fine. i just haven't opened her up yet to see what boost its at.. my clutch (if im lucky) will only hold up to about 6psi .. and thats it.. it will start to slip( thank god i got the jwt clutch ) i dropped it off tonight to get my exhuast put on tommorrow.. also i i haven't pushed the car to see how she'll do because of the clutch and becuase the exhaust wasn't on.
> 
> now.. if im parked.. can i just rev the motor to see at what psi im at right now? or does the car have to be in motion to see what psi its at.


The car needs to be under load to build boost.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Man, I really want a turbo now. Your making me jealous! :thumbdwn:


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> The car needs to be under load to build boost.



ok that explains alot .. duh lol sometimes its the obvious things that confuse you..but im stilli cleaning up some of the lines.. u know making it look nice.. righ tnow.. my car will boost to about 6psi.. and then my clutch just gives up lol which im not complaining about cause my new jwt one is waitting to be put in.. but even at 6psi.. its still nice.. well to me it is lol.. as soon as i get the clutch installed ima take pics of it and put up some numbers etc.

thanks again to everyone who helped me out.. u all fucken rock


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok that explains alot .. duh lol sometimes its the obvious things that confuse you..but im stilli cleaning up some of the lines.. u know making it look nice.. righ tnow.. my car will boost to about 6psi.. and then my clutch just gives up lol which im not complaining about cause my new jwt one is waitting to be put in.. but even at 6psi.. its still nice.. well to me it is lol.. as soon as i get the clutch installed ima take pics of it and put up some numbers etc.
> 
> thanks again to everyone who helped me out.. u all fucken rock



Glad we could help. Just be patient and do things right and you will be happier in the long run. Many people don't understand what it's like to do something like this and do it right. My turbo kit install took 6 months. I took no shortcuts and nothing was done left than it should have been. I didn't want to have to go back and re-do anything... 

Good luck and I look forward to your impressions once the clutch is in.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

wes said:


> Glad we could help. Just be patient and do things right and you will be happier in the long run. Many people don't understand what it's like to do something like this and do it right. My turbo kit install took 6 months. I took no shortcuts and nothing was done left than it should have been. I didn't want to have to go back and re-do anything...
> 
> Good luck and I look forward to your impressions once the clutch is in.



yeah your absolutely right wes.. so far the car runs ok.. minus the clutch.. i mean i can drive the car.. and if i take it easy the clutch is ok.. for a couple of psi.. but no more then 5psi and thats it.. and honestly that along is a big differnce then what i had before.. i can't even begin to imagine what 10 or 11psi would be. i would like to know a few specs though to compare to my car. for example.. at idle what is a good range for oil pressure. and what about during acceleration?... water temp..what is a safe range?
i know the 240sx can top out at 14psi.. i don't plan on ever turning it up that high when i install the boost controller.. i was thinking about running like 8-10 for nomal driving and 11 or 12 for those "iwanna kick ass"moments.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> yeah your absolutely right wes.. so far the car runs ok.. minus the clutch.. i mean i can drive the car.. and if i take it easy the clutch is ok.. for a couple of psi.. but no more then 5psi and thats it.. and honestly that along is a big differnce then what i had before.. i can't even begin to imagine what 10 or 11psi would be. i would like to know a few specs though to compare to my car. for example.. at idle what is a good range for oil pressure. and what about during acceleration?... water temp..what is a safe range?
> i know the 240sx can top out at 14psi.. i don't plan on ever turning it up that high when i install the boost controller.. i was thinking about running like 8-10 for nomal driving and 11 or 12 for those "iwanna kick ass"moments.


oil PSI is around 11 when the car is up to temp at idle. That is the factory spec. IIRC. 

Water temp. should be around 180's if the car is consistantly hitting 200 degrees I would consider an aftermarket radiator and cap. Fans come on at 196. With the KOYO and fans my car has only gotten to 200 ONCE. It was 102 degrees outside, I had just been boosting it on the highway, we got off and sat in traffic. Got to 203 and the fans pulled it down to normal temp. 

Do NOT think the 240 tops out at 14 PSI. That is a guess. You need to monitor MAF voltage, it MAY very well hit 5.11 volts (the max) at less than 14 PSI. On my car I could hit it at 10 PSI on a T28 under certain conditions. Be careful there!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> oil PSI is around 11 when the car is up to temp at idle. That is the factory spec. IIRC.
> 
> Water temp. should be around 180's if the car is consistantly hitting 200 degrees I would consider an aftermarket radiator and cap. Fans come on at 196. With the KOYO and fans my car has only gotten to 200 ONCE. It was 102 degrees outside, I had just been boosting it on the highway, we got off and sat in traffic. Got to 203 and the fans pulled it down to normal temp.
> 
> Do NOT think the 240 tops out at 14 PSI. That is a guess. You need to monitor MAF voltage, it MAY very well hit 5.11 volts (the max) at less than 14 PSI. On my car I could hit it at 10 PSI on a T28 under certain conditions. Be careful there!


My oil pressure get quite low, I believe the min factory spec at idle is 7-27 PSI, mine will get as low as 7 or even 6 sometimes at idle when hot. I'm going to be installing an oil temp gauge to see what's going on there. Another way to monitor the oil pressure is to see what it is at a certain RPM, mine is 50 at 3000 rpm when warm IIRC.
My coolant temp gets up to 200 a lot easier than wes', but I have a stock radiator. I usually don't let it get over 205.

I haven't had problems with my MAF maxing out at 12 PSI, but like wes said it does vary with different conditions.


----------

